# Sockeln...?



## Ascia (22. Juli 2007)

Ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen die mir vllt einige leute beantworten können?
-Was sind Sockel?
-Wieviel Arten von Sockeln gibt es?
-Wieviel kosten die verschiedene Sockeln?
-Was bringen Sockel?
-Ab welcher Stufe sollte man sich Sockel zulegen?
-Wenn es verschiedene Sockeln gibt sind die einzelnen Sockeln auf die jeweiligen Klassen abgestimmt?
-Sollte man sich überhaupt Sockel zulegen?
...
vllt sind mir jetzt einige diverse Fragen nicht eingefallen aber es kann ja sein dass ihr sonst noch was dazu schreibt.
Danke im vorraus


----------



## Isegrim (22. Juli 2007)

1.) Sockel sind szsgn. Plätze in Gegenständen, in die Edelsteine eingefügt werden können, die dem Gegenstand damit weitere permanente Attribute verleihen.

2.) Es gibt normale Sockel, rote + gelbe + blaue Sockel und es gibt Metasockel. Metaedelsteine können nur in Metasockel eingefügt werden. Werden Edelsteine der richtigen Farbe in einen passenden Sockel eingefügt, erhält man einen sogenannten Sockelbonus.

3.) Über den Preis von Sockeln weiß ich leider nichts. :/

4.) Siehe 2.)

5.) Ab 60 kann man, denke ich, über Sockel nachdenken. Allerdings tauscht man auch dann noch Gegenstände recht schnell aus.

6.) Nicht zwingend, aber man findet auf Gegenständen, die von ihren Attributen sowieso schon die Verwendung durch einer bestimmte Klasse nahelegen, meist auch entsprechend farbige Sockel.

7.) Auf Jeden Fall! Ab 70 stellen Sockel eine gute Möglichkeit dar, den Charakter auf etwas bestimmtes zu trimmen oder allgemein die Werte anzuheben.


Noch mehr darüber lesen und auch einmal Sockeln ausprobieren kannst du hier: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/burningcrusad...elcrafting.html


----------



## Urian (8. August 2007)

ich hab da auch mal ne frage und zwar würd mich mal interressieren, ob man einen bereits eingesetzten sockelstein durch einen anderen ersetzen kann.


----------



## Satanhimself (8. August 2007)

Urian schrieb:


> ich hab da auch mal ne frage und zwar würd mich mal interressieren, ob man einen bereits eingesetzten sockelstein durch einen anderen ersetzen kann.




ja der alte geht aber verloren


----------



## darkigel (10. Februar 2008)

sr hab meine atwort selbst gefunden bitte löschen danke


----------



## Nurno (19. März 2008)

Isegrim schrieb:


> 1.) Sockel sind szsgn. Plätze in Gegenständen, in die Edelsteine eingefügt werden können, die dem Gegenstand damit weitere permanente Attribute verleihen.
> 
> 2.) Es gibt normale Sockel, rote + gelbe + blaue Sockel und es gibt Metasockel. Metaedelsteine können nur in Metasockel eingefügt werden. Werden Edelsteine der richtigen Farbe in einen passenden Sockel eingefügt, erhält man einen sogenannten Sockelbonus.
> 
> ...


Hab den link gelesen, so richtig üppig wird da nix erklärt, z.B. was heisst es bei Metasockeln "erfordert xx Edelsteine der Kategorie rot und yy Edelsteine der Kategorie blau" ?


----------



## Jonoliva (19. März 2008)

Nurno schrieb:


> Hab den link gelesen, so richtig üppig wird da nix erklärt, z.B. was heisst es bei Metasockeln "erfordert xx Edelsteine der Kategorie rot und yy Edelsteine der Kategorie blau" ?



Das heisst, dass sich die Attribute der Metasockel/-edelsteine erst aktivieren, wenn du im gesamten Outfit XX rote und XX gelbe Edelsteine hast.

Beispiel:
Metasockel an der Kopfrüstung benötigt 2 gelbe und 2 rote Edelsteine zur Akktivierung, dann solltest an der Brustrüstung 2 rote nehmen und an den Schuhen 2 gelbe, damit die Attribute aktiviert werden.

Als guter Tipp sollte man bei einem Metasockel sehr viele edelsteine zur Aktivierung benötigen, empfehlt es sich zum Beispiel violette einzusetzen, da sie als blau und gelb (glaub ich) zählen, also als zwei Edelsteine.

Da gibts aber noch andere Farben, steht immer drunter "am besten geeignet für einen blauen oder roten Sockel" ...


----------



## Raido (7. April 2008)

bitte meinen Beitrag hier löschen


----------

